
Facebook's new privacy rules, America's extremely old privacy laws - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/tech-amp-society/103221/facebooks-new-privacy-rules-americas-extremely-old-privacy-laws
======
queensnake
An irony is, that in the US, _banks_ can share your information with 'business
partners'.

